# Corsair H80i Cooler - is this sound normal?



## TheTechDude (Apr 20, 2015)

Noticed there was already a thread with a sort of similar issue, but didn't want to hijack it.

I've had this cooler for almost 2 years now and this sound has always been there. I used to just ignore it as it didn't bother me too much, but since I have replaced a faulty GPU (had to keep gpu fans on max to cool it) I notice it a lot more now and it is kind of irritating.

When running slightly demanding games, the pump tends to produce a very loud revving sound every minute or so, for a few seconds. There's no noticeable temperature fluctuation when it does this. It's not the fans, as I have tried turning them to max manually to compare the sound and it's nothing like it. I have also checked some videos of loud corsair pumps and they don't sound like this either. If it helps, I could try and record a video to show what I mean.

Does this sound normal for an H80i pump? And if it's not, would it be enough of an issue to be accepted for RMA? (I have about 1-2 months left on the warranty)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can you record that video? Are you sure the sound is coming from the pump?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Some pumps will make a slight whistle or ring, but even that should be inaudible over the noise from your fans. 

Contact Corsair and set up the RMA.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Pumps are mechanical devices several moving parts. Therefore, they will wear out - eventually, some sooner than others. This may be especially true if any air gets into the system, which can also happen over time. 

Yeah, if still under warranty, I agree to contact Corsair.


----------



## TheTechDude (Apr 20, 2015)

Okay, my apologies. It does in fact appear that the sound is not the cooler. I suppose it was hard for me to tell in the past over my loud GPU fan, Heh.

The sound is actually coming from my PSU which is a Corsair GS600. This is still under warranty too. Is it likely that it is just the fan bearings making this noise or more likely that there are other problems with the PSU?

Is this something that should be accepted for RMA? And, if so, would it be possible to RMA it directly with Corsair rather than the suppliers of the custom built PC it came in? I ask because I had a lot of trouble just to RMA the faulty graphics card which was running 93c+ on average load with good case ventilation.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> would it be possible to RMA it directly with Corsair rather than the suppliers of the custom built PC it came in?


Typically the custom PC builder is on the hook for warranty support for just 1 year. That's what it is for Windows, but it may even be less for hardware. Since this PC is already 2 years old, you may have to go through Corsair anyway. Make sure you have the full model number AND serial number. The serial number will tell Corsair the manufacturing date. 



> Is it likely that it is just the fan bearings making this noise or more likely that there are other problems with the PSU?


Does not really matter. As long as the noise is more than just the "wind" noise of the air blowing past the vents, you have a case to have it replaced. 

That said, PSU fans can draw in lots of heat trapping dust over time too. And a blanket of heat trapping dust will cause the PSU to run hot and that, in turn, will cause the PSU fan to spin faster making more wind noise. 

So it would be a good idea to use a properly equipped air compressor, or a can of compressed dusting gas to blast out the dust to make sure the noise is not due to the fan spinning faster because the PSU is full of dust.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A word of warning though, when working with PSU's - Do NOT open the PSU casing, even if completely unplugged! They have some large capacitors in 'em that can hold their charge for very long periods, causing nasty/severe electric-shocks.

Pointing the plastic nozzle, on a can of compressed air, through the grille is OK, and use an insulated rod/tube of some kind (thin plastic knitting-needle is excellent) to prevent the fan-blades spinning. Too high a speed can damage the bearings :wink:


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Oops! I should have said something about over-spinning the fans. I use a wooden Popsicle/glue stick to hold them stationary. 

As for opening the PSU case, because there are no "user-serviceable" parts inside a PSU, opening the case typically voids the warranty anyway. And while those large caps typically have bleeder resisters in circuit to quickly discharge any residual voltages, nothing says they can't be faulty, so again, good advice to just stay out of there.


----------



## TheTechDude (Apr 20, 2015)

Bill_Bright said:


> Typically the custom PC builder is on the hook for warranty support for just 1 year. That's what it is for Windows, but it may even be less for hardware. Since this PC is already 2 years old, you may have to go through Corsair anyway. Make sure you have the full model number AND serial number. The serial number will tell Corsair the manufacturing date.


Well the PC came with a 2yr warranty which it hasn't quite reached the end of yet. I also ordered it without an operating system. I will try with them first, and if I get issues with them again I'll go with Corsair. I used to always think that RMAs would only be accepted via the seller, it's nice to know that it's possible to try the manufacturer directly too.

As for dust build up, I will make sure to check it before I try the RMA. It's unlikely that there would be much dust in it though as it has a dust filter on the case where its vent is. Usually there's no dust in it and all the dust is under the case which gets cleaned up regularly. (It's a bottom mounted PSU) And don't worry, I wont be opening or poking things into the PSU.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

With the seller, unless he will replace it with one in stock, it will likely take longer to get a replacement. But if you go with Corsair, you will probably have to pay shipping one way. So the choice is yours.


----------

